# Camera Buffs: Canon T3i or Nikon D5100?



## Fly Caster (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a new camera outfit and have narrowed my options down to these two. (My first choice is the Nikon D7000, but I can't justify spending the extra $$ with a growing family).

I want something that will be versatile and give high-quality results. Most of my shooting will be outdoors, and will be pictures of the kids, nature-type stuff, etc. The movie features are not that important to me, but I've had no experience with movie cameras and may change my mind after trying it out.

I'm leaning toward a Canon T3i package that includes a EF-S 18-55mm lens & EF-S 55mm-250mm lens. This should cover my needs. I haven't had any experience with higher end cameras since my old Canon T70 broke about 15 years ago. It had several repair issues, and finally broke something that cost more to fix than camera was worth. Hopefully things have improved.

The best comparable deals on the Nikon D5100 are a little more expensive, and the MPs are not as high (16.2 vs 18-- how much does this matter?) I like the Nikon a little better, but am wondering if it's worth the extra bucks?


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 2, 2011)

Canon T3i is basically the same as T2i (which I have). The lenses though are what make the difference. What are you going to be using your camera for? What kind of pics do you want?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 2, 2011)

Nikon F3HP 

Seriously, I'd go Nikon. Even if I shot digital I'd go Nikon. Of the digital SLR's that I have shot, none of which I own I liked the Nikons hands down. The glass is better for them. Remember, it is not the camera that makes a good photograph, it is the person using it.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd go with the Nikon. I have its older cousin, the D5000 and it has been a good camera for me. I made more than a thousand images with it as our building extension was completed and it worked flawlessly under less than ideal conditions. Also, Nikon has been extremely loyal to its customers. I have a lens from my days of shooting film that will still work on my digital -- it stops down to something like 1.4 and it would cost a fortune to replace. Get a large memory card and shoot at least RAW if not RAW plus jpeg (that's what I do). The Nikon ships with decent software for viewing RAW images, making a few adjustments then outputting to whatever format you want.


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2011)

If had spare money, I'd get a Nikon. If for no other reason on their low end cameras use cheap generic memory instead of proprietary formats. They have a reputation for playing fair. 

On the other hand, I have a bag full of Konica lenses that won't fit the Konica Minolta digitals. No way I'd consider a Minolta. Folks with Nikon lenses can still use them. 

As for the Canon, they have a decent reputation for digital, but we had a 35mm from the 60s that never worked right. So they wouldn't be a first choice for me.


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 2, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Canon T3i is basically the same as T2i (which I have). The lenses though are what make the difference. What are you going to be using your camera for? What kind of pics do you want?



Mostly still shots and shots of the kids (who are rarely still). Want to go out with my ten year old, who's taken an interest in photography, and explore the woods and trails for interesting stuff.

I took a couple classes in college 25+ years ago and got fairly good with my old 35mm. It broke, I got married and couldn't afford more than a point and click.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you want those pics that have a hazy background and what your focused on is clear as day (example here: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/3252971564_38e5a7277e.jpg), then you want a lens that would be like this: 

Nikon: Nikon 50mm f/1.4 AF-D Review
Canon: Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM

That website is good for reviews of major products. This is the lens JWithnell referred to above.


----------



## HoldFast (Dec 2, 2011)

The T2i has dropped in price significantly in the past 2 months. It is now down to $605 on Amazon. 

I would go T2i and spend the saved money on an extra lens.


----------



## TheElk (Dec 2, 2011)

HoldFast said:


> The T2i has dropped in price significantly in the past 2 months. It is now down to $605 on Amazon.
> 
> I would go T2i and spend the saved money on an extra lens.



Wisdom, you have it.

I have a Canon T1i with the IS18-55mm, Canon 50mm 1.4, and the Canon 70-300mm. I really like the 50mm 1.4. Instead of the 70-300 I wish I had the IS55-250mm. I use the 50mm 1.4 the most. Good glass is way more important than the body.


----------



## HoldFast (Dec 8, 2011)

The Canon T2i is currently, Thursday December 8th, all the way down to $589 on Amazon. Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens: Camera & Photo

This is is a huge drop (well above $700 just a few weeks ago). If anyone is looking for a great DSLR for the holidays this would be a great buy. Blessings!


----------



## interalia (Dec 8, 2011)

Nikon. All day, everyday.


----------

